# non ti si riconoscerebbe



## ale_choue

Bonsoir à tous,
Je voudrais bien savoir comment traduire ces mots italiens que j'ai mis en gras:
"Ma tu stai magnificamente! *Non ti si riconoscerebbe*, a pensare che faccia tirata avevi, solo un paio d'anni fa."
Il s'agit d'un texte littéraire.
Moi, j'ai pensé à l'expression "On ne te reconnaîtrait/distinguerait pas!"
Merci à tous à l'avance


----------



## lingogal

ale_choue said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Je voudrais bien savoir comment traduire ces mots italiens que j'ai mis en gras:
> "Ma tu stai magnificamente! *Non ti si riconoscerebbe*, a pensare che faccia tirata avevi, solo un paio d'anni fa."
> Il s'agit d'un texte littéraire.
> Moi, j'ai pensé à l'expression "On ne te reconnaîtrait/distinguerait pas!"
> Merci à tous à l'avance


----------



## Zsanna

Je pense que pour une traduction fidèle ceci ferait l'affaire, mais j'ai l'impression (quand même) que ce n'est pas très naturel en français comme cela, ... au moins dans une conversation spontanée on ne s'exprimerait pas comme cela. 
Je peux me tromper mais peut-être il y aurait moins d'expressions "négatives" (qui soulignent ou se réfèrent que la personne était 'moche' même si c'était avant...) - c'est seulement quelqu'un de langue maternelle qui pourrait en décider...


----------



## alenaro

ale_choue said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> Je voudrais bien savoir comment traduire ces mots italiens que j'ai mis en gras:
> "Ma tu stai magnificamente! *Non ti si riconoscerebbe*, a pensare che faccia tirata avevi, solo un paio d'anni fa."
> Il s'agit d'un texte littéraire.
> Moi, j'ai pensé à l'expression "On ne te reconnaîtrait/distinguerait pas!"
> Merci à tous à l'avance



_On dirait que tu es un'autre personne_. Cela est la signification. 
--> _On ne te reconnaîtrait plus/pas_


----------



## Zsanna

Oui, alenaro, c'est déjà beaucoup mieux! (= _On dirait que tu es un'autre personne)_


----------



## alenaro

Zsanna said:


> Oui, alenaro, c'est déjà beaucoup mieux! (= _On dirait que tu es un'autre personne)_



Oui, mais...crois-tu vaudrait-il vraiment mieux changer cette expression là? C'est quoi qui ne te convainc pas? 
Merci pour tes explications, ale


----------



## Zsanna

C'est juste une impression... : il me semble un peu "fort" comme cela _(on the reconnaîtrait plus_), plus "brusque" par rapport à l'intention derrière...(= on ne veut pas être méchant en disant ceci, c'est juste une constation avec étonnement...)
(Mais peut-être ce qui m'influence, c'est aussi l'expression "méconnaissable", je ne sais pas pourquoi.)

Mais  - d'une part - si c'est une traduction, cela réduit le champs de possibilités et - d'autre part -, peut-être c'est juste moi qui cherche la petite bête...
Donc pas de raison de s'inquiéter - au moins jusqu'à ce qu'un français de langue maternelle confime mes doutes.


----------



## alenaro

Zsanna said:


> C'est juste une impression... : il me semble un peu "fort" comme cela _(on the reconnaîtrait plus_), plus "brusque" par rapport à l'intention derrière...(= on ne veut pas être méchant en disant ceci, c'est juste une constation avec étonnement...)
> (Mais peut-être ce qui m'influence, c'est aussi l'expression "méconnaissable", je ne sais pas pourquoi.)
> 
> Mais  - d'une part - si c'est une traduction, cela réduit le champs de possibilités et - d'autre part -, peut-être c'est juste moi qui cherche la petite bête...
> Donc pas de raison de s'inquiéter - au moins jusqu'à ce qu'un français de langue maternelle confime mes doutes.



Je comprends ce que tu veux dire maintenant, _reconna__î__tre_ est plutot polisemique, en italien aussi et chaque fois on comprend son signification selon le contexte. Voilà pourquoi je dirais que, enfin, on peut l'utiliser en étant sûr que les interlocuteurs vont comprendre.


----------



## Zsanna

Ils vont le comprendre, il n'y pas de problème avec cela!


----------



## lingogal

alenaro said:


> _On dirait que tu es un'autre personne_. Cela est la signification.
> --> _On ne te reconnaîtrait plus/pas_



Juste une petite correction: une autre personne (sans apostrophe).


----------



## alenaro

lingogal said:


> Juste une petite correction: une autre personne (sans apostrophe).



Pourquoi sans apostrophe? Personne est un substantif féminin, n'est ce pas?


----------



## lingogal

alenaro said:


> Pourquoi sans apostrophe? Personne est un substantif féminin, n'est ce pas?



Oui, mais en français, l'article "une" ne prend jamais d'apostrophe, même devant une voyelle! (Ce n'est pas comme l'italien, n'est-ce pas?)


----------

